# Netflix on Sony Bravia



## numberwoman (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a Sony Bravia internet connected TV about 3 years old. I used to watch lovefilm on it (now Amazon prime) but have switched over to Netflix. I don't have an internet connection problem because I can get youtube on the TV, but I can't connect to Netflix. I se the new Bravia tvs advertised in stores, showing Netflix as being avaiable on them, but still can't get onto it on my TV.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

some of the older TVs had very limited internet options within the portal - for example my Panasonic TV which is 3-4years old - will not pickup any of the ON-Demand or Film services - verylimited to Twitter, youtube, facebook and quite a few german apps

whats the exact model of the TV


----------



## numberwoman (Dec 1, 2014)

The model is KDL-24EX320. It worked OK with lovefilm


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/24/sony_denies_netflix_app_to/


> Yet Sony doesn't make these new features available to its existing customers.
> 
> "The Netflix app will be available on all 2012 Bravia, Blu-ray and Blu-ray Home Theatre models which feature Sony Entertainment Network," says Sony at the end of its announcement.
> 
> Not a word on 2011 or 2010 sets and boxes. They are clearly too ancient in Sony's view.


it maybe worth talking to Sony Support to see if its available on that model - I cant see anything on the website


----------



## numberwoman (Dec 1, 2014)

HAve called Sony and they confirm these 'older' models don't support netflix. Will never buy another Sony TV ever again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

same happen to me after 6mths of buying the Panasonic - which had best TV reviews bla bla bla - talked about internet and a browser along with OD TV channels all coming soon 
all manufacturers do it


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

numberwoman said:


> HAve called Sony and they confirm these 'older' models don't support netflix. Will never buy another Sony TV ever again.


That's not unique to Sony. Other older TV's are also limited. Some don't even have Internet access at all!!!!!! <*GASP*>

 

Buy the best TV you can afford, and then buy a streaming box that has the apps you want.

Best of both worlds.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You really can't fault a company for not supporting something in the past, my high end Samsung TV doesn't support Netflix either but at the time I bought it Netflix wasn't a huge deal, actualyl neither were Smart TV's; this one is more of a DLNA device to receive content from other media players. Still a great TV even with the limited network connectivity it has. Sometimes companies also sign deals for certain services, maybe Sony didn't have a deal with Netflix when the TV was manufactured or they had an exclusive deal with Amazon at the time.

There's actually easy solutions though; there are now tons of devices to connect to any TV to allow online media content. Check out the Chromecast, Roku, Apple TV, Amazon Fire, and the dozens of other Android based players.


----------



## numberwoman (Dec 1, 2014)

But that is more expense! I bought an internet tv to be able to access all this content straignt from the TV, without having to add anything to the set-up. It's sheer disappointment.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

But you bought it without Netflix, in fact you choose to buy it without Netflix, why should you expect them to add a feature in the future that didn't exist when it was made and sold and a feature it didn't have when you chose to buy it? Are you disappointed that your old tube style TV didn't upgrade to an LCD TV when LCD TV's came out? It may not even be technically possible to run Netflix. You need to be reasonable, the feature wasn't there on any Sony TV's until 2012.

BUT have you actually updated your TV's software to the latest version: http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/co...avia-kdl-firmware-update-v4025eua/KDL-24EX320

And then registered and checked for Netflix: http://science.opposingviews.com/watch-netflix-sony-bravia-7231.html

Or if you have an Xbox, Playstation, Wii, or a BluRay player you can access Netflix that way.

Also the Chromecast is $35.


----------



## numberwoman (Dec 1, 2014)

Hmmmm.....I didn't realise I had 'bought it without Netflix'. When I bought an 'internet TV' I was expecting that I could type in the search bar and access anything I could also access on my laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No, sorry , that was not the case, I know some TV do not even have a browser - thats was 3 years ago 
A bit more frustrating when you ask the question and the salesman tells you it will be available in a few months on the TV and its NOT ..... then the salesman leaves the company and I get into the start of a legal battle with the shop - BUT its just not worth it to take action


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Computers are incredibly more powerful and support a much wider set things. TV's have less powerful hardware, support less features, and the software is more limited. Netflix is more than just the "internet", it uses Silverlight on the PC side, but is moving to HTML5 which still may not work on certain mobile devices if they don't support HTML5 or are missing the required video/audio support, so they require special apps to work on other devices since SilverLight is pretty much a Windows thing.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know of any TV's that came with a fully functional web browser that supports flash and streaming services. You can buy a Roku for like $30.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

My kids have a Wii and it's connected to a 16-year-old 27" JVC tube tv. We watch Netflix on it regularly and it works just fine. Or, I use my computer with a 24" wide screen LED monitor.


----------

